# Looking for homing pigeons!!



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

hello
i was wandering if anybody wants to give a way a homing pigeon of any kind becase i have started to take care of homing pigeons because i love em so much that cant forget about them
so if u would like to give a way your homing pigeon away i would like to have it for adoption
i also have 4 pigeons now so maybe they can be good friends!!!!!

i would also pay the shipping if u would like me to!!!!!!!!!!


armin!!!!
Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi armin369,

Thank you for your interest in homing pigeons.

Before you add any more pigeons to your coop, I would first resolve the health issue of the sick pigeon you have in isolation. Your other birds have also been exposed, so I would not be soliciting for more birds until the birds all have a clean bill of health.

This may take a month os or longer(diagnosis and treatment), once your birds are medicated, but well worth it. I'm sure with your love for the birds, you would not want them to suffer by being subjected to a possible disease in your coop.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi armin369,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in homing pigeons.
> 
> ...


well actually this morning and i am not trying to lie but it started moving around and flies about 5 feet high and started cooing.......i think its feeling alot better now


----------

